# Harbor Point



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A friend of mine asked me about Harbor Point Police/Security, I told him I really didn't know much about them.... Anyone here know anything about them?


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

PM me if you want any info on that very, very bad place. :shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I was proud to have served alongside them in 95-96. Actually I should say I was amused! Unfortunately for them, Lt. Black/BPD and the MSP weren't amused. (hee hee)
:lol:


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

I only dealt with them once a while back and there was about 12 thugs hanging all over other people's door steps and giving them shit and Harbor Point p.o.'s were all just standing there looking scared , not saying or doing anything. My partner and I ended up brooming them.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

I thought Harbor Point Police became part of BHA's police department or was disbanded. I dont know how it is now but I heard from others who worked for HPPD that it used to be bad with lots of drugs and gang activity.


----------



## rdmj72 (Sep 5, 2004)

The last I heard was that Longwood has armed SPO's there........................ :shock:


----------

